# Need an honest taster



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

Hey everyone,

So I need two honest tasters for a particular e-liquid.

It will be free, but it won't be a lot (around 20ml). If you really want to try it out, you need to cover whatever shipping costs are involved, so Cape Town is preferable.

It will be unlabelled and unnamed.

It needs to be someone who will finish it all and be super honest and give decent feedback, so Im probably going to lean towards a more senior member of the forum.

I would really appreciate it. I will have it ready in about a week or two, so please let me know if you are keen.

Thanks SO much!


----------



## eviltoy (9/3/15)

pg vg ratio and will I get herpes if I vape it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (9/3/15)

i am way to young to be called a senior 
Is it your own mix?


----------



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

eviltoy said:


> pg vg ratio and will I get herpes if I vape it



It will be either 50/50 or 60/40 in brand new bottles, using gloves, and medically sealed syringes.


----------



## eviltoy (9/3/15)

So herpes is possible lol. Ill test it for you


----------



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

Matt said:


> i am way to young to be called a senior
> Is it your own mix?



haha! Yes it is, I just need an opinion from someone who isn't a friend, they aren't blunt enough


----------



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

eviltoy said:


> So herpes is possible lol. Ill test it for you



See what I did there  haha, it will be clean, I don't cut corners


----------



## Matt (9/3/15)

jl10101 said:


> haha! Yes it is, I just need an opinion from someone who isn't a friend, they aren't blunt enough



I dont mind testing it for you. And ill be as blunt as possible but give the herpes one to eviltoy.


----------



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

Awesome, so @Matt and @eviltoy thank you! I will contact you in about a weeks time, following that, I'll get more tasters involved  woohoo!

Edit: Mods can we please close the thread? Thanks!


----------



## Matt (9/3/15)

Ow yes for me its only relevant if you make low nic i vape max 3 mg (mostly 1,5mg) or 0mg.
Higher i wont taste anything.


----------



## VapingSquid (9/3/15)

W


Matt said:


> Ow yes for me its only relevant if you make low nic i vape max 3 mg (mostly 1,5mg) or 0mg.
> Higher i wont taste anything.




I'll see what I can do, have stuff steeping already too


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/15)

I could test as long as it isn't strawberry. I've vaped myself miff on strawberry custardy things in the past 2 months and am on strawberry break

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I could test as long as it isn't strawberry. I've vaped myself miff on strawberry custardy things in the past 2 months and am on strawberry break


He's a very strange dude, if you make a clove/menthol combo he will love you long time ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip (9/3/15)

I would be honoured to try your juice


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

jl10101 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I need two honest tasters for a particular e-liquid.
> 
> ...



Hi @jl10101 

What is the purpose for this if I may ask?


----------



## huffnpuff (9/3/15)

I'd advise you get tasters with different taste profile preferences to test from their distinct perspectives. Something like a tobacco nut and a fruit freak.


----------



## surreal855 (16/8/15)

I would love to be a tester for you, I've been searching for a lounge or vape shop that would hire me, but I've had no luck. I've been vaping for two weeks years and three months now, do my own builds and looking to start mixing, so can u please help me help you.

Sent from my Digital2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

